# Prayers Please!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son was admitted to the hospital yesterday in Colorado Springs. He's in the Amy and I am certainly a proud mom! Stephen spent 15 mos in Iraq and 12 in Afghanistan and is having some problems, both physical and mental. I worked all night long just getting home and I have prayed for him all night. I sit with tears in my eyes wondering how this will all come about. When you say your prayers today could you please say one for Stephen? (you can throw one in there for me also if you want .. I need the strength to let God handle this for me) 
Thanks!
Linda


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent .


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you have my prayers. Sometimes the wounds of war are not visible to the human eye but real none the less. My prayers to Almighty God that this warrior who has given so much be healed in body and in mind. And when you speak with him, tell him he has my deepest respect and sincere thanks for all he's done and all he's given


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Prayers Please*

I will agree with you that it would be as you say, Praise God the healer Redeemer and Lord.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers sent for Stephen an Linda*
*thank him for all his service *
*may God give him peace an heal him physically an mentally*
*God Bless*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Lord we pray for Stephen, that you would heal his body and his mind. We believe there is power in the blood of Jesus and we lift Stephen up in prayer right now. We believe that by your stripes we are healed. Please help Stephen God and also give his precious mother Linda the peace and comfort that only you can give. We believe that everything will work out Lord......In your hands they are safe & secure. We pray all this in Jesus name, Amen!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent in agreement with RogerB and Melvinrod! Linda, I am sending some knee-mail for you too. PM if you need a listening ear.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

RogerB said:


> you have my prayers. Sometimes the wounds of war are not visible to the human eye but real none the less. My prayers to Almighty God that this warrior who has given so much be healed in body and in mind. And when you speak with him, tell him he has my deepest respect and sincere thanks for all he's done and all he's given


X2. I will definitely be praying for you and Stephen. God bless you both.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Prayers*

Our family will be praying for yall too. The bible says that when two or more come together in the name of the Lord he is there with them. There is a lot of prayer power here on too cool. I would just like to thank Stephen for his service as well. At times like this we have to lean on the Lord for it's too much for us to handle alone. Take care.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Lord, please keep your loving arms around Stephen and his Mom during this tuff time. I pray that you will heal his physical and mental pains.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone!! Really!! I believe in the power of prayer...and ya'll have really lifted me up today!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't worry Tucsonred, everything is going to be AMAZING! When all else fails, pray. Jesus is there for you.. with a humble heart I pray God blesses you with comfort and healing. Thank you for being such a strong mother.
For your son, I pray the Holy Spirit steps in and heals his issues and keeps him safe from the evil one. I pray God sends a blessing to him, to give him some encouragement like he has never witnessed before in his life. May it be so powerful it will change his life for the good, forever.. In Jesus name Amen..


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

RogerB you are most gracious in your words . Tucsonred Thank Your Son for all he has given


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks again for all the prayers! I think he will get the help he's been asking for!! The one good thing, he hasn;t lost his sense of humor!! God bless!!
Linda


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

That's awesome news! thank you for the update. and prayers will continue.


----------



## dixie2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Prayers and thoughts to you .


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------

